# Snowboarder gone Skier



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

fuck you, Judas.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Once a gay man comes out of the closet life is generally more full-filling for them! Congrats on your choice. 


I skied till my late teens, I just can't get into skiing anymore. :dunno:

I ride with a mixed group, most people are pretty cool regardless of what is attached to their feet.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Woah now, who said anything about being gay?

I hate teh gays


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

welcome back DC/JF - may your stay be short.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Idk who Dc/jf is but I'm assuming it's some poster that was actin' a fool? I'm kidding by the way about hating the gays


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

orange_shred said:


> Idk who Dc/jf is but I'm assuming it's some poster that was actin' a fool? I'm kidding by the way about hating the gays


You don't need to use metaphors to announce your gay. You don't even need to announce it, nobody cares if your ****. :huh:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Do you know what the toughest part about skiing is?

Telling your parents you're gay.







(I know, I know, borrowed joke, stfu! :-D )


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

You may not really be a skier, you could just be curious. If you answer yes to either of these questions it's too late.

1) Have you bought a one piece?

2) Do you own a fanny pack?


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

I like variety. I like to try many things. I do everything that gives me good fun and is healthy.

I get restless of doing any one thing. I think people who only stick with one thing is boring.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's only gay if you push back. But as you're a skier you're always pushing back while stroking two poles at the same time.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

orange_shred said:


> Idk who Dc/jf is but I'm assuming it's some poster that was actin' a fool? I'm kidding by the way about hating the gays


This is,... WORD FOR WORD, an exact post from JustFlatulent and/or DCBblow!


Did you _really_ think we wouldn't recognize your Troll stench?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey orange when are you really glad you had skis, and when are u happy to have ur snowboard on?


----------



## Jason913 (Jan 12, 2014)

skiing is boring as shit compared to snowboarding.

have fun


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

NewSchoolers...for kids that want to look like a boarder but can't ride.

Have fun at there at Mission Ridge...ride'n and ripp'n there cowboy.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

orange_shred said:


> So I've recently become a ******. I'm trying to be open about it, it's tough to come out about this stuff but they say talking about it is the best medicine.
> 
> I guess it started when I was bored at work and they needed more *****'s*. My boss Tom had been pushing *my head down on his dick* for a while telling me that it's no big deal, that I should try it once and he wouldn't push me further than I wanted to go.
> 
> ...


we don't care about your **** stories:thumbsdown:


TT


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

twitter said:


> As a new member of the forum I am quite shocked. He hasn't said anything terrible. He is just stating his opinion. If you don't like it then ignore it but you don't have to pull this shit on him.


Hmmm let's see
On one hand... ignore troll post about skiing.
On the other hand... make fun of said troll post(er).

I think making fun of the post is way more fun.

Anyways, to the OP: 
you go get em sista!! skiing is indeed super fun and super fabulous. While you're at it, try rollerblading and get a ripstick. Super fun and fabulous too.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitter said:


> As a new member of the forum I am quite shocked. He hasn't said anything terrible. He is just stating his opinion. If you don't like it then ignore it but you don't have to pull this shit on him.





twitter said:


> Hello,
> 
> *I've scoped this forum since 2010,* and finally got around to creating an account



....if that statement is true, then you should already be more than familiar with how we treat trolls! This guy is a troll. Probably an all too familiar one. In fact, he has been known to bait a post and reply with a different user acct to defend the poor innocent troll baiter against the onslaught of flaming that ensues. Even been known to start claiming to be someone from a well established business! (....twitter? Really?!)




....sound familiar? :huh:
Sorry! Not buying it! Enjoy your brief stay! :eusa_clap:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

OP's post was obviously a joke... right?


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

In before the thread lock..


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just a way to get attention, after this is over he still will live life as a troll…


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

That's because he is you! Troll....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

campfortune said:


> I like variety. I like to try many things. I do everything that gives me good fun and is healthy.
> 
> I get restless of doing any one thing. I think people who only stick with one thing is boring.


Mental midgets, ADD, low achievers, & most people never get good at anything for all your reasons. Being good at anything takes time. So have fun till your bored & try something else, hears to your health.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

anti-troll moderators asleep at the wheel up in here

obviously fake accounts


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> This guy is a troll. Probably an all too familiar one. In fact, he has been known to bait a post and reply with a different user acct to defend the poor innocent troll baiter against the onslaught of flaming that ensues. Even been known to start claiming to be someone from a well established business! (....twitter? Really?!)


Yea... I'm bit sceptical with new members since last spring. DC aka rossi aka NASA aka Venture aka dontrememberallofthisaccounts recurs every odd month.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> Yea... I'm bit sceptical with new members since last spring. DC aka rossi aka NASA aka Venture aka dontrememberallofthisaccounts recurs every odd month.


Right! Especially since this has become almost formulaic! I mean the one post about "_...hating gays,.. Just kidding!"_ That really was almost word for word from one of his early trolls. 

The boyz slippin'


----------



## campfortune (Apr 22, 2008)

SnowDogWax said:


> Mental midgets, ADD, low achievers, & most people never get good at anything for all your reasons. Being good at anything takes time. So have fun till your bored & try something else, hears to your health.


oh, gosh...man, you have serious problems. 
Can you even write English, aka your first and only language, I assume, intelligibly? 
Are you a world class competitive snowboarder? if not, then how hard is for you to just master snowboard for recreational purpose? poor you! I became good at snowboarding and skiing very quickly.

by the way, are you a high achiever? I really doubt, judging by your language skills and you are still trying to be good at snowboarding.

waxing ski makes you a high achiver?:dunno: 

there are people who spend their life time to do one in order to be good at it? like waxing ski? or flipping burger to earn minium wage?

have you heard of Da Vinci or the likes? people who are multi-talented?


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

this thread should be killed. with fire.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

This thread was doing fine as long as you were all making fun of the troll. Then you start chewing on each other and the troll gets his thrill.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

campfortune said:


> oh, gosh...man, you have serious problems.
> Can you even write English, aka your first and only language, I assume, intelligibly?
> Are you a world class competitive snowboarder? if not, then how hard is for you to just master snowboard for recreational purpose? poor you! I became good at snowboarding and skiing very quickly.
> 
> ...



Can I even write English, answer not that well, spell check for me is like gold. Writing intelligibly is a challenge. I'm a noobe, guilty as charged. You judging me as to weather I'm a high achiever by my poor language skills, is the only thing your unable to do even with speaking and writing intelligibly in a number of languages. :bowdown:

Glade you became a good snowboarder and skier quickly.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

What do you expect. It's end of the season for most and people are bored. 

I vote for more YOGA threads. 

That way these troll threads will be ignored by all but homos.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

BoardWalk said:


> You may not really be a skier, you could just be curious. If you answer yes to either of these questions it's too late.
> 
> 1) Have you bought a one piece?
> 
> 2) Do you own a fanny pack?


1) I have one for when I ride my sled
2) I've thought about it, they do seem convenient 





DaveMcI said:


> Hey orange when are you really glad you had skis, and when are u happy to have ur snowboard on?


I like having my snowboard in public but when I can get away from people I know I whip out the skis




timmytard said:


> we don't care about your **** stories:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> TT


I can't stop laughing at this remix edition of my story


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

twitter said:


> As a new member of the forum I am quite shocked. He hasn't said anything terrible. He is just stating his opinion. If you don't like it then ignore it but you don't have to pull this shit on him.


Welcome to the Internet would you like us to hold your hand and have a talk with you about safety too?



campfortune said:


> oh, gosh...man, you have serious problems.
> Can you even write English, aka your first and only language, I assume, intelligibly?
> Are you a world class competitive snowboarder? if not, then how hard is for you to just master snowboard for recreational purpose? poor you! I became good at snowboarding and skiing very quickly.
> 
> ...


Really you went there? Coming from the guy crying about eating shit on skis because he forgot to check a screw on his binding strap, you should really think before you post. I highly doubt by my standards you're even remotely capable to ski or snowboard so take your self righteous douche bag comment and shove it up your ass. 

Also if you're going to try and sound almighty with judging someone on their lack of having a solid grasp of the English languages spelling and grammar you might want to spell *MINIMUM*, *ACHIEVER*, *LIFETIME* and *MULTITALENTED* correctly. Then there's the lack of actual capitalization at the start of your "proper" sentences. Lets not overlook the fact you forgot little words like IT and THIS to make your sentences more coherent. Then there is this sentence which makes no fucking sense ' I really doubt, judging by your language skills and you are still trying to be good at snowboarding.' How about your over use of commas that don't add anything to it as well. Get the point yet?

I know you're Canadian and from Ottawa which potentially gives you the chance of being French-Canadian, a level of douche bag that most in the world will never know, but if you are going to be a Grammar Nazi at least spell and write your sentences correctly. You look like a fucking pompous ass. 

Yes I do agree with Donutz the troll is getting his jollies off by making you idiots bicker. At least I now know I got them off too by pointing out the stupidity of one individual trying to make a mockery of another. So while I'm at it go fuck all yourselves and to the troll I hope it was as good for you as it was for me!


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Also, I like newschoolers cuz they don't seem to bicker so much like that stuff ^


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Newschoolerz is 15 year old kids arguing over if they saw Bobby Brown or Ahmet Dadadali at Keystone or if the Project Pat 3 edit is going to drop. Fuck off, you're from Ellensburg which means you're probably on meth.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

You're just angry cuz you want to ski but are afraid of what people will think


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Donutz, Kill, Boarderaholic... PLEASE LET ME HAVE MY WAY WITH THIS THREAD!

I'll even put on lube first!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

orange_shred said:


> You're just angry cuz you want to ski but are afraid of what people will think


 Yep so angry I ride a sideways monoski, you caught me. But hey at least I'm not the one performing the backseat skier in my moms mini van. 



twitter said:


> See? No way in hell I'm orange shred haha.


Oh no, there's no way shape or form possible. I mean none! On the Internet you can only be one person.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yep so angry I ride a sideways monoski, you caught me.


That's what they should call the sport. Then old ski douches couldn't be angry because the sport has the word "ski" in it


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> Donutz, Kill, Boarderaholic... PLEASE LET ME HAVE MY WAY WITH THIS THREAD!
> 
> I'll even put on lube first!


Oh man!!! I'll second that! _*Pleeeeeeze*_ let the animal loose! 
....just be sure to tell the wiminz n chilrenz to look away!  :laugh:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

twitter said:


> Why is this forum so hostile? O wait I know end of season.


We Don't Like *TROLLS!!!!*

What's not to understand?


...if you had actually been lurking around here for 4 years as u claimed, you'd already know that. Thus, further evidence you are not who and what u say u r!
IMO! :dunno:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

twitter said:


> Yeah old man chomps! Shred the gnar brroooooo!


I get it, you just want to be liked by the cool kids. It's hard having no friends, but one day, you might figure it out and make one or two. Good luck in life kid.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

Anyways...

I'm going skiing tomorrow at snoqualmie


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Nobody cares! Fuck Off spammer skier!


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

And then boarding when I get frustrated in the park. I might even get my snowskate out if I get drunk enough


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)

orange_shred said:


> Anyways...
> 
> I'm going skiing tomorrow at snoqualmie


Just remember, you don't ski sideways.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

I have turned over a new leaf. I will thus derail with PORN:




















































































Yes, this guy is on soft boots...


















AHHHHHHHH, Camber, BX, effective edge, ironing boards, yoga pants, carving, hardpack, hard boots, soft boots, Virus, Prior, Kessler, poon tang.

*
SNOWOLF!!!*

:RantExplode:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Hahahahah^


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Oh man!!! I'll second that! _*Pleeeeeeze*_ let the animal loose!
> ....just be sure to tell the wiminz n chilrenz to look away!  :laugh:


In such cases, we'll have to change the thread title to "NSFW:". :laugh:

Twitter's gone. Just waiting for Orange to out himself.


----------



## orange_shred (Dec 10, 2013)

That euro carve though...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

So I'm heading here this weekend:



















It's closing weekend but I'm hoping it won't be all dust on crust! Slush might just be okay...


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I'll be here


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I will be nestled right in here.:thumbsup::bowdown:

https://vimeo.com/91383420


TT


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> So I'm heading here this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





neni said:


> I'll be here





timmytard said:


> I will be nestled right in here.:thumbsup::bowdown:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/91383420
> 
> ...


My jealousy has now morphed into a hatred that "_Buuuurns_" with a White Hot Passion!!!!!


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Bored skiers, go Snowboarding


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I'll be here :sad:










But with this :tongue4:


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

whoa mountains! with real snow! so this is what other people snowboard on?

*sigh*


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> My jealousy has now morphed into a hatred that "_Buuuurns_" with a White Hot Passion!!!!!


:yahoo: One of these days you'll have to take a trip to Canada. We've got some fun terrain up here eh? No doot aboot it!


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I will be here on Sunday, but am bummed to learn that the back bowls are already closed for the season


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

td.1000 said:


> whoa mountains! with real snow! so this is what other people snowboard on?
> 
> *sigh*


Ikr? I read those posts right after deciding I _wasn't_ going to drive 4.5 hours tomorrow morning and pay $220 for a room only to ride 500 vert of slush with rain in the evenings. 

_....and, _ I was actually _DEPRESSED_ about having made that decision?!?!?





poutanen said:


> :yahoo: One of these days you'll have to take a trip to Canada. We've got some fun terrain up here eh? No doot aboot it!


Yooo suck, eh???  :laugh:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Paying my respects and going to worship tomorrow...








A month and a half left in the season?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

[/QUOTE]I can't stop laughing at this remix edition of my story[/QUOTE]

I know, wasn't it awesome.

Fuck, I couldn't stop laughin' when I was writing it.:cheeky4:

Hahaha.

Really. I don't give a rats ass what you do or don't like to do.

But I like good stories.


TT


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

hardasacatshead said:


> But with this :tongue4:


And you have my favourite Donuts right at Picadilly Circus, first place I head when in London - say by day :thumbsup:


----------

